# Pharmacy Collection



## bottleguy58 (Feb 6, 2007)

My Collection


----------



## annie44 (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice collection, and great photo - I like your shelves!  How about some close-ups of some of those labels?


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks! Here is a better partial pic, more to come!


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 6, 2007)

More Pics.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 6, 2007)

Great collection and display Daniel.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, nice collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 I equally, like the rustic, rough hewned, hand made shelves. Nicely done. They even look wood burned on the edges. Dull saw?

 Ep


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, glad you like them! I came across some large old boards and decided to get them all together in one place,  and yes you have excellent vision, the edges were slightly sanded and torched!


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 6, 2007)

This is an absolutely Beautiful Display.Wonderful bottles and Wonderful shelves....Congrats.. Norene  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Feb 7, 2007)

Gosh, Id love to just stand in front of those shelves...


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sherry, Try closing your eyes and clicking your heels 3 times and see what happens! The sad part is I have no-one worth leaving them to when I go.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm worthy!
 Ep


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 8, 2007)

*x*

x


----------

